# best table



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

what do you think is the best ,cheapest deal on standard table with fence ,shipped
right now..?? I saw the rockler for 190 m/l but there must be something a wee bit
less, Eh????????????? thanks


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi rout1111

Where are you located? My best buy might not be your best buy because of the location.


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

montana


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout1111

Making your own is the cheapest deal I think, some good plywood or some MDF and a drop in plate and you have it done..

It can be just a simple orange crate box like the OP router table.. just something to hold the router for you ....

====

..


rout1111 said:


> what do you think is the best ,cheapest deal on standard table with fence ,shipped
> right now..?? I saw the rockler for 190 m/l but there must be something a wee bit
> less, Eh????????????? thanks


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

There are so many tables out there that go for peanuts to big bucks. As usual you'll get what you pay for. I went for the Veritas but it's not at the low end. I love it but there's a lot of satisfaction to building your own ans it's not hard at all. You will eventually want accessories so you need to figure that into the mix. I would suggest building your own, use it, see what you like & don't like, then look at purchasing one of the commercial models. In any case that's what I did and it worked out for me. Hope his helps.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you plan on buying a table you will want a mounting plate and fence to go with it. Right now you can purchase the Router Workshop table for $199. This is the highest quality I have seen to date combined with the best practical design. The mounting plate will be pre drilled to fit your router. This is the best deal you will find on a table you will not need to replace as your skills grow. Simple really is better when it comes to routing. Click on the link to Oak Park on our home page to see for yourself. If you need to spend less you can purchase just the table top, mounting plate and fence to save a few dollars, then build your own support from the plans. This table top clamped to a pair of saw horses makes for easy storage and great performance.


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

the table from Rockler is WAY better than that Oak Park thing and for less money,
I'll buy because its slicker than I could make and I like those featherboard kits too...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

rout1111 said:


> the table from Rockler is WAY better than that Oak Park thing and for less money,
> I'll buy because its slicker than I could make and I like those featherboard kits too...


Boy. That's a nice slam against the owners of this site.
I would take the Oak Park table over ANY other on the market. Especially because of the portability factor built into the whole table and top.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

It seems you've made your choice, that's good. I'm with both Mike's about the OP table. I've looked at Rocklers and other tables. If you're only interested in the feather boards. Make your own fence. Many members have tables with T-slots. I don't disagree with their choice. I don't truly see the need for them. The fence on the OP is completely "adjustable", just clamp it down. If you make your own fence with "t-slots", you can still add feather boards, etc. IMHO, people are missing out on the true potential of the OP table. 

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. Please explain why you feel that the Rockler table is "_Way better than that Oak Park thing_?" I know it is not because of the construction. Most Rockler tables are made from MDF covered on top with a paper thin melamine surface. The Oak Park table top is 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood covered with high pressure laminate top and bottom. In fact Rockler has copied the materials for their newest tables. Is it because of the t-track on the split fence for mounting accessories? Rockler fences are mounted using slots in the table top. This limits adjustments and takes longer for set ups. While the methods used with the Rockler table work fine, Bob and Rick Rosendahl's "Router Workshop" approach is usually faster. I am trying to understand your point of view so please, what am I missing?

The Oak Park table also has on board storage for bits and guide bushings. Here is a shot of my table showing how easy it is to use out of the shop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

How about starting a poll and see what most think about the OP table 

Good 
Fair
Poor
Bad
Price to high
Price to low
Construction good or bad ?
Do you own one ?
Do you wish you didn't own one ?
Would you buy one ?

Etc.
==========


Mike said:


> Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. Please explain why you feel that the Rockler table is "_Way better than that Oak Park thing_?" I know it is not because of the construction. Most Rockler tables are made from MDF covered on top with a paper thin melamine surface. The Oak Park table top is 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood covered with high pressure laminate top and bottom. In fact Rockler has copied the materials for their newest tables. Is it because of the t-track on the split fence for mounting accessories? Rockler fences are mounted using slots in the table top. This limits adjustments and takes longer for set ups. While the methods used with the Rockler table work fine, Bob and Rick Rosendahl's "Router Workshop" approach is usually faster. I am trying to understand your point of view so please, what am I missing?
> 
> The Oak Park table also has on board storage for bits and guide bushings. Here is a shot of my table showing how easy it is to use out of the shop.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike said:


> The Oak Park table also has on board storage for bits and guide bushings. Here is a shot of my table showing how easy it is to use out of the shop.


Hi Mike,

Does the Oak Park table come with a switched-power receptacle on it? It looks like Bob and Rick unplug the router and flip an on/off switch at the back of the table.....is that included or is it an after-market item? Thanks, John


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

now I know who s site this is.............
anyway I am no expert but look at the OAK table.. it has a cheap clamp..looks Mickey Mouse..The Rockler has regular twist knobs ... I think the plywood IS better but....
I dont think the Rock. is worth 190 but if I built my own I would still have to buy about
100 bucks worth of plate and featherboard stuff and it would likely not be exact ..
I dont like spending 100 bucks today but it really is barely worth it to me to just put it together...Another 50 bucks and I would have said forget it......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> Does the Oak Park table come with a switched-power receptacle on it? It looks like Bob and Rick unplug the router and flip an on/off switch at the back of the table.....is that included or is it an after-market item? Thanks, John


No, however, you can add a simple receptacle if you wish.


Hi rout1111



> anyway I am no expert but look at the OAK table.. it has a cheap clamp..looks Mickey Mouse..The Rockler has regular twist knobs ... I think the plywood IS better but....


The clamps work much better than the twist knobs. Easier and more comfortable to grip to tighten an loosen. The function is still the same.



> I dont think the Rock. is worth 190 but if I built my own I would still have to buy about
> 100 bucks worth of plate and featherboard stuff and it would likely not be exact ..
> I dont like spending 100 bucks today but it really is barely worth it to me to just put it together...Another 50 bucks and I would have said forget it......


This is why as suggested many times before in the past, (not with you). The best table is one that YOU make yourself. Why? It gives you learning experience. In time, it will lead to "improvements". If you check around the forums, there are many who have more than 1 table.

There is NO right or wrong answer here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, while the Oak Park table does not have a built in switched outlet it is easy to add your own. Many members install power switch boxes with panic paddles to power down quick. Others just use an extension cord. Either way we promote unplugging your router every time you make an adjustment or bit change. If the router is unplugged you know you are safe.

Rout, Oak Park is one sponsor of this site, they do not own it. This site promotes all types of woodworking, and please understand that answers are not based on who the sponsor is. I have no affiliation with Oak Park. You asked about the "best table" you could buy for less than $200. My second choice would be the Kreg bench top table. (Only under $200 if on sale) I make it a point to review every product I can in person so I can give honest factual answers. When I first viewed the C clamps I thought the same thing you did. Then I got one in my hands and was pleasantly surprised at the quality. I did not start out with an Oak Park table, I built my own with accessories from both Rockler and Woodcraft. I used a Rousseau mounting plate (the best selling plate worldwide) and built from plans in Woodsmith #1. I didn't build either of the bases in the plan, I used a steel stand I paid $5 for at a garage sale. I wired in my own switched outlet. I added Rocklers T-track to the fence I built, used knobs and other hardware from Rockler as well. Here are photos of that table with a Shopcraft fence, and my fence on a Shopcraft table. I joined the forums, studied a lot and one day I called Oak Park and talked to Rick. Rick mentioned the advantages of the vac-u-plate system and I decided to give it a try. I found set ups to be faster on the table, I liked the storage trays for bits and guides close at hand. (and you wont find that on other products) So there you have my reasons of why I like the Oak Park table best. I am sure anybody who owns one would welcome you to their shop to give it a try. Put a first name on your profile and list your state/Provence. This is not a sales tool, this is how we refer you to assistance or the best deals in your area. Others in your area may contact you to make some sawdust with them. Woodworking is best when shared with friends.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> How about starting a poll and see what most think about the OP table
> 
> ...


I rate the Oak-Park Table as Excellent but I do think the price is too high. I would say that much of what Oak-Park sells is overpriced, even when on sale. I do own one. I have yet to find any advantage of any other base plate design over the Oak-Park design. For reasons explained elsewhere on the Router Forum I am building my own table with slightly different dimensions and positioning of the base plate insertion hole. 

I have limited experience with router tables with tracks and found them useless, but that uselessness may have more to do with the cheap (both inexpensive and poor quality) table than the tracks themselves.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As is well known by regular readers of this forum, the router is my main tool and probably 90% of my routing is hand held in plunge mode or ski mounted. It has always been a source of puzzlement to me why so much space is taken up discussing router tables. I would have thought that anyone considering going in for routing has sufficient woodworking skills to make a table to mount a router and fence, just what is the difficulty that causes so much discussion? As for mounting the router, where is the difficulty in rebating (sinking) the plate flush with the table. As mentioned in a previous post, unplugging the router from the mains before going anywhere near the cutter should be as automatic as fastening the seat belt before driving off. One of the safety factors in plunge routing is that if a problem arises, simply release pressure on the router and the cutter returns safely to the body, out of harms way. A separate safety switch mounted on the table is also a good idea but NOT a substitute for the above.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

rout1111 said:


> now I know who s site this is.............
> anyway I am no expert but look at the OAK table.. it has a cheap clamp..looks Mickey Mouse..The Rockler has regular twist knobs ... I think the plywood IS better but....
> I dont think the Rock. is worth 190 but if I built my own I would still have to buy about
> 100 bucks worth of plate and featherboard stuff and it would likely not be exact ..
> I dont like spending 100 bucks today but it really is barely worth it to me to just put it together...Another 50 bucks and I would have said forget it......


rout1111

I respect your concern, but it is unfounded. This forum was inspired by the Router Workshop, and Bob and Rick demonstrated an amazing range of capabilities of the router. I had set for myself the goal of becoming good enough at woodworking to justify owing a router. However, once I discovered the series (ironically on the same day that it became apparent to me that I needed to use a wheelchair) I realized that quite the opposite was true: owning and using a router would make me a much better woodworker..

While inspired by the Router Workshop, it is not owned by the Router Workshop, nor is there an "official line" or doctrine that even guides the discussion. There are several experts who have developed alternative theories of routering, some of whom have already contributed to this thread. One does find strong opinions expressed, but as many opinions are counter to the Router Workshop theory as are in support of it. Another name I must mention is Template Tom who has a theory that is almost opposite that of the Router Workshop. He and Harrysin are in close communication, and Harrysin's post briefly describes that theory.

All are welcomed at whatever level of skill. We just try to avoid ad hominem attacks. We are all in this forum together, and lively discussion is one of the things that makes this forum the best woodworking forum on the web.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike said:


> John, while the Oak Park table does not have a built in switched outlet it is easy to add your own. Many members install power switch boxes with panic paddles to power down quick. Others just use an extension cord. Either way we promote unplugging your router every time you make an adjustment or bit change. If the router is unplugged you know you are safe.


Thanks for the info Mike. How does the router get it's power in your OP table? I can't tell from the picture you provided in post #10, but there doesn't appear to be very much structure for mounting it on the back-side without putting it inside the storage area. Do you know where Rick & Bob mounted their switch? My OP table is in transit to me now, perhaps the answer to my question will be obvious to me when my table arrives. I was just thinking that I could obtain the switch & outlet while I'm waiting for the table to arrive. Thanks for your help. - John


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

well I got plenty of input, than ks to all for info.. I am buying my first one but am building a large oversize shop bench/table to put it on and thats a good project for now.Iook forward to getting good with the router...I am looking also for a used Grizzly table saw just because I have gotten to like my cheapie
Ryobi but want a lot more than it will ever have.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An excellent question John. My table has yet to get a permanent base, it travels too much. I move it out on the driveway in good weather, it goes with me to friends houses or demonstrations like the one shown below. Mostly I use the table clamped to the black saw horses, but I also use it atop a large Craftsman roller cabinet I have been storing for a friend. To date I have simply used a heavy extension cord to connect to the router or to a variable speed controller in line to the router when needed. You also do not see the dust collection hose hooked to the Vac-u-plate. I will attach a photo of my table set up for use tomorrow.

Your table will come with the plans for a base cabinet to sit the table on, and the ideal location for a speed controller, a panic switch or switched outlet box is on panel L, on the left side.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Mike. Due to limited work space in my dis-arranged garage I initially plan on using my table in much the same way as you do, i.e. without a permanent base. Therefore, any switch/outlet I use may have to mount inside the OP Table itself or use something that can be clamped to my portable base. - John


----------

